# Mullberries



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

We have managed to devour all our black berries. Now my kids want to do something with those nasty mulberries. Anybody have an recipies?


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Dang, I used to have a recipe. I know you need a monkey and a weasel, other than that I cant remember...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Got the monkey.
Weasel? I have a gerbil wrapped in duct tape a driver found at 6 Mile and Woodward, will that do?


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

My wife is canning them right now. She did one cup of suger to one cup of water for the syrup. have not tried them yet but sounds interesting.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Just mixed in equal parts of mullberries, sugar and vodka and put it in a jar in the sun, my grandfather said to try it out. Not exactly for kids, but it is looking good to me.


----------



## icatcher (Mar 29, 2005)

Mulberries make an excellent pie, my wife uses her blue-berry recipe! Also made 10 gallons of mulberry wine, mine tastes somewhat like a port. Plan to enter it in the Mi. State Fair next year. They're great eaten right off the tree or smashed with a little sugar and poured over vanilla ice cream! good eats.


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Will make a real good jelly-or a little looser for syrup-for ice cream or pancakes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Learjetboy said:


> Just mixed in equal parts of mullberries, sugar and vodka and put it in a jar in the sun, my grandfather said to try it out. Not exactly for kids, but it is looking good to me.


Well after it sat in a big covered jar for awhile, here it is...Mulberry Brandy, nearly 2 years later(seems like yesterday ) It tastes like Mulberry, imagine that! It's alright I guess.










Tom


----------

